# Eggs and more eggs



## oldhen2345 (May 14, 2017)

My chickens have finally started laying again with the warmer weather and the sunlight increasing. I keep a ceramic egg in the nesting boxes to show them where to lay. I had only one chicken who didn't get the memo and about 4 times a week, I find an egg in front of the run door. Today, I got two eggs. I hope that bad habit isn't contagious.
Also, I got a wind egg- my first! I think it is cute. The picture is the wind egg next to another egg gathered the same day.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

My geese apparently lay where they stand.I keep finding them in random spots in the yard,usually in a muddy spot.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Nice eggs, oldhen. I've been getting more. I am awed by Princess (avatar) my 10 year old laying an egg every other day. She's back to jabbering away at me , she always has lots to tell me.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

My three 5 year old hens are laying eggs every day, proud of my girls.


----------



## oldhen2345 (May 14, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> Princess (avatar) my 10 year old laying an egg every other day.


Alberta (avatar) is almost 4 and doesn't lay but about once or twice a week. The younger girls have really taken off, though. I have gotten 90 eggs in February- pretty good for the time of year and only 6 laying steadily. May pick up more later. I give the eggs to people at work. I gave 2 dozen to a guy- his grandmother loves fresh eggs- and someone said" Don't you eat eggs?" LOL Yes I do, the dogs do, the chickens do- I just get more eggs than we can eat.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Me too. I give eggs to people too. And one for the crow.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I give eggs to 2 of my neighbors, especially the young disabled vet (Marine) across the street from us (even though he's a Florida Gator, cough cough.) He's married and has a bunch of younguns to feed.
As a matter of fact I'm going to help him build a coop/pen in his back yard soon.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

12 a day here im getting


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

I'm Swamped in eggs! my bantam hens that technically lay one egg a week lay one every day! and my fam doesn't use the small eggs so we have like two dozen, and then we have 9 hens to lay this coming spring/summer


----------

